# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  test enth...real??fake???

## stuuyh

as title say i have just got some test enth tonight,i got 2 boxes both of which were different....ive had a look round the net and lots of stuff about these...just wanan clear this up and find out what is what with my gear.......
Ive read these amps are the new ones with the symbol printed to the left of the aburaihan name...anyone???




also these are the other test i got....ive read these are fake and these are real..head is battered now....dont know what to think...anyone??





thankss

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

Yes its good to go. Enjoy.

----------


## stuuyh

> Yes its good to go. Enjoy.


which one??or both??

----------


## widowmaker2

> which one??or both??


both...old style and new style...try licking your finger and rubbing off the print on the amp this is usally the only tell tale sign for fakes...this is one of the most faked amps on the market...and the fakes are usually identical to the real ones

----------


## stuuyh

tryed rubbing print off both and nothing came off....

----------


## widowmaker2

> tryed rubbing print off both and nothing came off....


ok cool..do one more thing line them up in a row and compare oil levels..are they all the same level in the amps??

----------


## sevenmann

Question....I just took a shot of the exact amp... diff batch however....... generally I test has a taste.....this was tasteless. After shot, there was no pain, generally with test, there is... Some help please, and if this product is real...how long until detection??

----------


## sevenmann

Batch #5030 anyone ?????

----------


## Queless

Im following your posts because I am going to buy the same product and want to see what test I need to do to determine real and fake.

----------


## sevenmann

Of course here in Canada bloodwork is free. I sometimes go and get my Testosterone count checked by my doctor to see what level it is at when i'm on test. Again my batch number is 5030 and it expires 2012

----------


## blake.varhaug

Your good to go man using the same stuff myself :-D

----------


## Subnoize05

Good Product.

----------


## sevenmann

My ink rubbed off ...... However my bench has gone up 50lbs my weight has increased 9lbs and I'm strong as hell....... are you saying if you rub off the ink its fake?????
Mine can't be !!
I have only done 6 shots

----------


## lord henry

Thats bull about the ink rubbing off -i have 50 amps of this stuff and the ink rubs off -i am 100% the one i have are real.

----------


## sevenmann

Please stop telling people that if the ink rubs off its fake !!!!! NOT TRUE
My ink rubs off, and mine are 100% real... in fact, I am now benching 405lbs, my weight went from 203 to 216 in a little over a month.... I have done 7 shots and have 8 left
I have taken dozens of diff brands of steroids ... This is among the top few !!!!
I will try and get more

----------


## sigman roid

thats the same test e i was using looks good to me bro.

----------


## nusiot

Batch # 6012 anyone?????

fake or real?

----------


## seven_man

again, I got strong as hell on these , and my ink rubbed off
these are one of the best steroids i've done, i even kept most of my size and my cycle ended 6months ago, although, lol, my strength is gone  :Frown:

----------


## anabolic1979

be careful with this brand tons of fakes around i have got good results off one batch and another from same source nothing but boils on my body and on the bodies of friends who i sold some to.

----------


## Matt

> nice stuf


Why are you posting in threads that are 6 months old...

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> Why are you posting in threads that are 6 months old...


He bumped a ton of threads of in this section last night

Almost like hes searching for company names or sources

----------


## ozzY PLO

Enth. liquid is really thick, or the fakes thick to?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Please stop telling people that if the ink rubs off its fake !!!!! NOT TRUE
> My ink rubs off, and mine are 100% real... in fact, I am now benching 405lbs, my weight went from 203 to 216 in a little over a month.... I have done 7 shots and have 8 left
> I have taken dozens of diff brands of steroids ... This is among the top few !!!!
> I will try and get more





> again, I got strong as hell on these , and my ink rubbed off
> these are one of the best steroids i've done, i even kept most of my size and my cycle ended 6months ago, although, lol, my strength is gone


i realize this thread is about 1.5 old, but i like to peruse these fake/real threads just to familiarize and educate myself with some of the artificial products out there. however, i'm just wondering why you felt the need to change your name mid-thread??

----------


## Mostly-fat

Now that this thread is almost another year old.. Lol

That's a good point Mickey

----------

